

Scientists: Triceratops May Not Have Existed - ALee
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-501465_162-20012471-501465.html

======
sosuke
I was worried that they had put fossils together incorrectly. We still have a
three horned dinosaur even if they turn out to be correct that what we thought
was a Triceratops was actually an immature Torosaurus.

